# 2005 Bison Trailer Electrical Issue



## rmatt13 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello,

I have been having issues with my horse trailer electricity. At first I thought it was a bad battery or corroded wire at the connection point. Batteries were replaced and within a month the batteries were dead, one of which was completely fried. The trailer is plugged into a 30amp outlet when not in use. Even while plugged in the lights and such that should be running off of the 12V DC circuit are not working. The A/C, microwave, and everything that runs off of the AC circuit seems to be working. I believe the issue is with the converter, is there anyway to possibly fix this without buying a new power center? The current power center is a Parallax Power Components Electronic 7300 series Model 7345. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------

